
Nearly one in three children have dangerous amounts of lead in bloodstream - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-children-lead/nearly-one-in-three-children-have-dangerous-amounts-of-lead-in-bloodstream-study-idUSKCN24V00X
======
aaron695
HEPA filters should reduce lead. You should be running a HEPA filter anyway.

I get this is India, but once you make clean air normal for the middle class,
since they also have to go outside there is an incentive for them to also want
pollution reduced.

Make the middle class understand the dangers of PM2.5 and know how to measure
it.

